# Trenchless Sewer Install



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

How much does the system cost? Who makes it? If you have experience with trenchless, what are some drawbacks?


----------



## jimqbaum (Sep 10, 2008)

para1 said:


> How much does the system cost? Who makes it? If you have experience with trenchless, what are some drawbacks?


And the answers are; $21,000.00, Hammerhead Mole, 
Bought one this year(PB30 and butt fusion machine) and I only wish I had bought it sooner. Right now the only drawback is the price. 

It has got us jobs that normally would have gone to traditional dig crews. 
The best one yet is the pool pattio that we pulled saving the pool and sidewalk! This week we are pulling down a 45 degree incline for 50+ feet and that job would be dangerous with traditional dig!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just another tool in the tool box!

Relining is another nice tool to have!

The more bases you got covered the more work you do instead of someone else. That work keeps you busy and making the $$$$.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Just another tool in the tool box!

Relining is another nice tool to have!

Tell me more please! I have been going back and forth with a condo association on a 9 story building with rotted and cracked cast iron on this issue.

Please keep in mind, I am a plumber not an engineer. But I concluded that to reline an entire building would in fact affect the quality of system design. MY ASSUMPTION ONLY. Pipe sizing is based on fixture units and when reducing that concerned me.

The system I looked at was an epoxy that was blue in color and speaking for the sample it looked like hack crap. Another question I had was alot of the problems this particuler bldg is having is swelling and cracking, If the pipe continues to deteriorate from some building movement does the blue goop fix this? Again not criticising just curious.

I would really like to know and understand more.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I imagine the line would have to be cleaned by auger and jetter first? How does it stand up to the roots that are still outside th existing pipe that caused the problem to begin with? How long has this been used? Have there been any long term inspections done to ensure it lasts? Is it draino proof? What if I send it the cutter? Can it be jetted? If so, is there a max pressure for the jetter?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks ua plumber these are some more ?'s I wanted to ask and many i did not think of. Pretty smart...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow You bring on the tough questions! 

The material is not all that thick and it is very smooth. It may by some amount derate the line compared to when it was new but Bear in mind that the line derates on its own as it is in service. I would say that it restores it to almost new.

The pipe does have to be completely cleaned with the roots removed. As for them coming back the liner is one piece with no leakage. Leakage is a prerequisite for roots to grow into a pipe.

I have never had to snake or, jet a pipe that has been relined so I have never asked the question.

I'm no expert on relining but our company does it and I have worked on several reining jobs, and sold many. You could probably direct your questins to these guys. http://www.maxlinerusa.com/ I will ask about it at work tommorow and see what they come up with...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Proud Your not talking about relining pressure pipes are you?
That stuff IMHO is VooDoo...

I'm talking about putting a fiberglass liner in a snitary sewer...


----------



## Wrenchboy (Oct 4, 2008)

*Lining/Blue Goop Voodoo*

Ill agree with Redwood

I have seen samples of the Blue Goop In sample pieces of rusted detoriated galvanized water line.In my opinion,,,its a crap shoot because the installer is really trusted the integrity of the old pipe to serve as a "mold" or "jacket" for this epoxy-like material .

Lining an original clay or clay iron drain line that has been jetted clean without any broken or disrupted fittings is a horse of another color,,,one I am much more likely to bet on,especially if I'm refering a client to a specialist contractor ,,,and believe me guys ,I'm going to refer the guy whose done 300 to 400 liner jobs,,,not the dude who solicits me on the phone abd says "Hey dude ! I just picked up this liner gear at the Trade Show and I need work,,,got to try it out,give ya a great deal!!!

Sorry Pilgrim learn on someone else's job,,,,Lining has to be PERFECT GANG,,,Thats Perfect with a capital P,,,,,

Bare in mind ,you do not want a crew to install a 4" to 6" liner with the "ass end" sticking 2" tp 12" TO FAR into the city sewer!!![It happens in L.A. alot ,,,hate to say it guys,,] talk about looking like a Jackass to your client and the Public Works Dept!!!

And Gang bare in mind ,,,SOMETIME LINERS FAIL,,,, the curing time and the pressures on the materials must be perfect.Like anything else in plumbing new ways of doing things are great ,but must be done right.

Just my 2 cents on the lining issue.Not every job is a good candidate for lining or for that matter pipe bursting

Dave Doyle
A Rooterman Plumbing
Monrovia,Calif


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Reline is the only way to go, pulling is outdated and not worth getting into now.

With a liner, you dig up the transition and blow towards the house and towards the saddle. Done, with pull you need 2 holes, can only go on the property, what a waste of time. You can't do that with a pull machine, the lateral is the most expensive part of a swere to fix. this is why liner is great.

Liner is great, the only thing, if there is a problem right on the saddle, and the joint is not 100% covered and a bit more, roots will fold it over.

And one other thing on top of that, I heard the other day, Permaliner is the only liner allowed in Los Angeles City.

Not sure if it's true, but check it out.



Water pipe liner, call a repipe company and put in copper.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I asked the questions of our relining crew.
Snaking and jetting no problem as is the chemicals.

I have been in an a couple of relining jobs. There is a definite pucker factor! We jet the line clean then camera the line to check it real careful. We also use the camera to verify the length. no not the distance on the screen we put tape on the camera rod and stretch it back out to measure it. Get everything all set and go over who is doing what getting it all down pat and ready. Then it's time to mix the resin... Your on the clock and everything has to go right from that moment on! We usually blow in the liner from the cleanout in the house. Other lines into it can be reestablished with a cutter we send down the pipe to cut out the openings after it cures.

Prep is everything! Shooting the liner only takes a few minutes. We've been very successful with them.


----------



## Pipe Art (Sep 11, 2009)

I bought pipebursting equiptment from Earthtools '' hammerhead mole". One of the best decisions ever, over the last four years I've burst approx. 300 sewers. The system works great, we often do 3-4 sewers in a day with three guys.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you ever have trouble with sags in the new pulled line?



Pipe Art said:


> I bought pipebursting equiptment from Earthtools '' hammerhead mole". One of the best decisions ever, over the last four years I've burst approx. 300 sewers. The system works great, we often do 3-4 sewers in a day with three guys.


----------



## Pipe Art (Sep 11, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of, some of the municapalities require us to televise the sewers after. So far everythings draining, even the ones that had minor sags to begin with.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have installed over 25,000 ft of lining. It has its advantages and disadvantages. I don't want to get get into it in here but if you want you can pm me with your questions and i will try to answer as many of them as I can. The one thing I can say about it though is that it made me sick as a dog. Maybe it was just me I don't know but since I quit doing it I feel much better. I always had headaches, indigestion and trouble sleeping. Since I quit doing it all those symptoms have gone away. My blood pressure has also gone way down too. One more thing I might add is once install that system you are responsible for that sewer for 50 years as that is how long that they are warrantied.


----------



## pwtrenchless (Oct 18, 2018)

*How much does trenchless sewer construction cost?*

When considering trenchless sewer construction for your Vancouver project, it’s important to know more about the total cost for the project over the months to come. The specific prize for the trenchless construction work depends on both the style and the scale of the project. The installation can take many weeks and may involve a large team to ensure optimal results and safety, and so it’s important to consult with experts such as PW Trenchless Construction to make the right choice for your project goals.

The team at PW Trenchless Construction has decades of experience in the trenchless sewer construction marketplace and they’re committed to providing a clear return on investment to clients. They understand the steps involved in trenchless construction work for Vancouver clients and can ensure each step is completed with seamless precision to capitalize on the environmental benefits of the process.

To discover more, call the team at PW Trenchless Construction today.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

pwtrenchless said:


> When considering trenchless sewer construction for your Vancouver project, it’s important to know more about the total cost for the project over the months to come. The specific prize for the trenchless construction work depends on both the style and the scale of the project. The installation can take many weeks and may involve a large team to ensure optimal results and safety, and so it’s important to consult with experts such as PW Trenchless Construction to make the right choice for your project goals.
> 
> The team at PW Trenchless Construction has decades of experience in the trenchless sewer construction marketplace and they’re committed to providing a clear return on investment to clients. They understand the steps involved in trenchless construction work for Vancouver clients and can ensure each step is completed with seamless precision to capitalize on the environmental benefits of the process.
> 
> To discover more, call the team at PW Trenchless Construction today.



I have dealt with pw trenchless. They tried to rip us off because our municipality seemed "Very upscale and snobby" as I overheard one of their employees comment to another when he didn't realize who I was.


Luckily we went with another vendor.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've heard bad things about them as well.


----------



## Andrej (Nov 18, 2018)

There was a project where my company had to remove a storm line. When we started ripping the pipe out of the ground, it turned out there was some coating on the interior of the pipe.
When we asked the consultant, he explained that the line was recently slip lined, and that the product leeched from the liner into the stormwater, and shortly thereafter the Don River watershed. Wiped out large areas of wildlife.
That's about the extent of my experience.
More troubling, is that there appears to be a push for slip lining Water Mains. Personally, I do make money putting them in and repairing them. I, however, do NOT drink tap water...


----------

